# Anyone delivered to themselves?



## Nvts (Mar 2, 2017)

Not sure why, but that is one of the things I really would like to have happen. Part of me wants to rip open the box in the hub while an employee is watching.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

lol people at my warehouse do it all the time


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Hahahaha I'm waiting for the day it happens


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I have thought about doing in restaurant deliveries. Just order and camp in front of the restaurant.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

More than once I have come home after a block to find a package on my porch. It seems really strange lol


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

I heard you could go blind doing that.


----------



## beast5280 (Feb 26, 2017)

Won't happen for myself since I don't but anything from Amazon


----------

